# Chocolate tricolor genetics



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

So I've got this line of tri/splashed that for various reasons I'm unable to acquire the original gene code for.

My line originated with the crossing of a single pair, a "silver" buck crossed with a "blue tricolor" doe. These produced what was called a "black" buck and a "splashed" doe (no color designated).

From these two F1 youngsters the breeder got "chocolate tricolors"and "black splashed". From breeding these two together we got black, chocolate and blue splashed and tricolors. 
How is this possible?

From working backwards and forwards on my punnit squares the chocolate should not be possible. How does D* show up in blue or silver lines that must be dd?

Do the color dilution and pooling factor genes cause the colors to act other than the normal dominant/recessive we're used to seeing?

Any help in sorting this out is greatly appreciated


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Somewhere in there someone is D/d and you just didn't know it. 

The parents of the chocolates are both D/d for sure, and of the grand parents, one is D/d.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks Rhasputin, that's what I thought. Someone has "mislabeled" one of the grandparents on a pedigree, would be my guess.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Did they put that the grandparents were d/d ? It could be that they just didn't know. 

Recessives have a way of sneaking through generations and popping out at the worst times. :roll:


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Unfortunately the only info I have is they were "silver" and "blue tricolor". I just assumed that meant both had to be dd, but the blue tricolor must have been aa B* CC D* P*. It just didn't present any spots big enough for the breeder to call it a black tricolor.

Or alternately the silver was actually dove, aa B* CC D* pp.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry, I meant were they listed as D/D. :lol:

Silver can be D/d and still be silver.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

What silver can be D/d? To my understanding, silver is pink-eyed blue, and D/d is not blue by any means.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Mice that are genetically dove...i.e. a/a p/p D/D can look like silver....especially if they carry c. And depending on how things are recorded a pedigree may list only the phenotypic description (in other words if it looks like silver, it may be listed as silver, regardless of genetics) rather than actual genetics. The only way for a silver crossed to a tri to produce tri, is if it is carrying a c-dilute...so my guess would be that the silver in the ped was genetically dove carrying c... a/a p/p D/* C/c. Also, someone in there was carrying chocolate....you don't have to see it in a ped for it to be there!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah! I see. Show silver rather than genetic silver.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks Stina, that clears up a lot. I had a feeling it had to do with the "definition", so to speak, of silver.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol, this conversation reminds me of something we talked about at the last breeder's meeting... Pedigrees! We were talking about how you can get a black mouse with nothing but blacks in the pedigree, but it throws a chocolate, or blue :shock: ! What the pedigree doesn't tell you, is that maybe every litter in the past threw chocolate or blue, but only the blacks were selected. For a pedigree to be fully complete, the colors of siblings must be recorded too, but no one ever does that! :nar


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I appreciate pedigrees with at least guesses at genotype in addition to listed phenotype. It feels only fair.


----------

